# Teichvergrößerung - neue Folie an alte anschweißbar ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juli 2011)

wenn man eine Teichvergrößerung plant und den alten Teichteil stehen lassen möchte - kann mann dann einfach die alte Folie säubern und mit neuer PVC Folie des neuen Teichbereiches verkleben ?

Hat das schon jemand gemacht ?

Oder lieber mit einem Heißluftgerät verschweißen ?


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung - neue Folie an alte anschweißbar ?*

Hallo Ralf  Wenn dann Heißluftgerät zum verschweißen und zur vorsicht eine Bahn über die Schweissnaht Kleben das sollte dann aber halten . So würde ich es machen müsste dann Narrensicher sein Gruss


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung - neue Folie an alte anschweißbar ?*

Hi Reiner,

ich meine das so wie er das hier macht.

Übrigens ne tolle Site - ich weis gar nicht ob er bei uns Mitglied ist


----------



## stefan76 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung - neue Folie an alte anschweißbar ?*

Hallo Ralph,

ich habe das selbst so gemacht, alte und neue Folie mit flüssigem Teichfolienkleber verschweisst und dann die "Naht" nach ca 24h mit einem ca. 5-10 cm breiten Teichfolienstreifen überklebt, zur zusätzlichen Sicherung. Hält bis heute prima.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung - neue Folie an alte anschweißbar ?*

also alles ohne diese Heißklebeart. - ich frag mich wwarum er das mit dem HL Gerät gemacht hat 

Und wie wäre es bei Übergang von PVC (alt) auf EPDM (neu) ?

Ebenso habe ich mich gefragt was beim BA Einbau zu beachten ist - dies ist ja eine Stelle mit starkem Wasserduck - da wird auch einfach nur geklebt ?


----------



## koifischfan (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung - neue Folie an alte anschweißbar ?*

Ich habe mit Quellschweißmittel gearbeitet.

Teilbereich mit Reniger reinigen, Folien mit 10 cm Überlappung aufeinanderlegen. Ein mit QSM getränken Pinsel zwischen den Folienschichten durchziehen.
Am nächsten Tag mit PVC-Kleber die Nähte nachbehandeln: Folienschnipsel in QSM auflösen (Katzenfutterdose) und damit bestreichen. Konsistenz sollte ähnlich Lackfarbe sein.


----------



## stefan76 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung - neue Folie an alte anschweißbar ?*

@koifischfan  
wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, ist Teichfolienkleber = Quellschweissen



@Ralph  ich habe keinen BA, darum kann ich Dir dazu nicts aus meiner Erfahrung schreiben.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## koifischfan (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung - neue Folie an alte anschweißbar ?*

Na nicht so ganz, kleben ist kleben und Quellschweißen ist Quellschweißen.

Zitat Wikipedia http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaltverschweißen:


> Die Verbindung von Kunststoffen (insbesondere aus PVC) bei Umgebungstemperatur bezeichnet man zwar häufig auch als „Kaltverschweißen“, die korrekte Bezeichnung für dieses auf gänzlich anderer Grundlage beruhende Verfahren ist jedoch Quellschweißen, weil hierbei die Kunststoffpolymere unter Zuhilfenahme eines flüssigen Schweißmittels („Folienkleber“, Tetrahydrofuran) an der benetzten Grenzfläche „aufgequollen“ werden. Eine häufige Anwendung ist das Verschweißen von PVC-Folienbahnen, z. B. bei der Anlage von Gartenteichen.



Was bei PVC-Kleber genau passiert, kann ich nicht genau sagen, Es wird aber ein Kleber benötigt. Quellschweißmittel ist flüssig wie Wasser und soll nur die Folie anlösen.


----------



## willi1954 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung - neue Folie an alte anschweißbar ?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> also alles ohne diese Heißklebeart. - ich frag mich wwarum er das mit dem HL Gerät gemacht hat
> 
> Und wie wäre es bei Übergang von PVC (alt) auf EPDM (neu) ?
> 
> Ebenso habe ich mich gefragt was beim BA Einbau zu beachten ist - dies ist ja eine Stelle mit starkem Wasserduck - da wird auch einfach nur geklebt ?



Das Heissluftschweissen ist bei PVC noch immer die einfachste, und ökonomischste Variante.
Das Ansetzen von stücken ist auch problemlos möglich, haben wir letztes Jahr bei unserer Erweiterung auch gemacht.vUnser Teich ist komplett verschweisst. Kleben würde ich nur bei kleinen Reparaturstellen nutzen.



EPDM und PVC lassen sich nicht dauerhaft miteinander verbinden, siehe auch da.

LG Willi


----------



## Janni (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung - neue Folie an alte anschweißbar ?*

Hallo Ralf
Die Verbindung vom alten Teich (Folie war fast 19 Jahre alt) zum Bachlauf, habe ich mit Pattex Montage Kraftk.Spezial verklebt. Ich hab damit auch schon einige Löcher geflickt.
Absolut dicht und die Verbindung bleibt flexibel.
Sollte die alte Folie hart und steif sein, kann man sie vorher mit Heißluft erwärmen.
Kaltschweißen ging bei mir nicht, da die Folie zu alt war???
Gruß
Reinhard


----------

